# Utter newbie trying out online D&D



## FusionCell (Mar 13, 2010)

Title says it all. Just looking to join a game, any kind really, to try it all out. Time's not an issue, but i'm on gmt if that helps. Probably need to be willing to explain... some things.

Uh, if I need to put more or do more then someone please say so?


----------



## renau1g (Mar 13, 2010)

Probably want to list what edition you want to play? 4e, 3.5e, etc


----------



## FusionCell (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure, which would you recommend.


----------



## Eryiedes (Mar 14, 2010)

I just joined 10 minutes ago....if you play 4th edition (with a few more players) we could run the H series of modules.
Just a thought.

Peace & Light


----------



## FusionCell (Mar 14, 2010)

Heh, I have absolutely no idea what that is. What books or maps would i have to read for that?


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Mar 14, 2010)

Do you own any books at all?  If you don't have any, I'd recommend 3E, Pathfinder, or any other rules system with an online System Reference Documents (in other words, the rules, free to view) prescence.


----------



## Eryiedes (Mar 15, 2010)

FusionCell said:


> Heh, I have absolutely no idea what that is. What books or maps would i have to read for that?




Just the 4e Players Handbook


----------

